# Equal Spacing Dividers - anyone made one?



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I think these would be very handy for laying out dovetails on carcases and wide drawers.

But the prices are quite high.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have one similar to this:
https://www.amazon.com/Trend-P2P01-Point-Up-24-Inch/dp/B004NPYBSA/ref=pd_sbs_201_2?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B004NPYBSA&pd_rd_r=N8VMHBAXZV2ATQC2SCB0&pd_rd_w=cbynV&pd_rd_wg=aGbU7&psc=1&refRID=N8VMHBAXZV2ATQC2SCB0

It works ok. Not super precise I'm sure but
adequate for woodworking.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

They are neat. Gonna make one before long.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I use plain old dividers with a sector tool I made.


----------

